# Old Tandem, rear steering, wooden wheels - Identification Help Please...



## sonett97 (Oct 16, 2014)

I picked up this jewel out of a barn in rural Nebraska.  I can see some manufacturers that are close, Eagle or Geneva, but this is a little different.  The headbadge is missing, but would have been attached at four points.  It seems complete.  Any ideas on its value or the manufacturer/model identification?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 16, 2014)

Welcome!

..maybe it's just me, but the link isn't working for me...


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 16, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Welcome!
> 
> ..maybe it's just me, but the link isn't working for me...




Here ya go Bri:


----------



## bricycle (Oct 16, 2014)

THAT is sweet!!!!! great find. Maybe take pics of where the badge would be, bottom of both bottom bearing housings.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 16, 2014)

Four badge holes in a tallish rectangle?  First thing I thought of was Cleveland-
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?54944-Need-Help-with-a-Cleveland-Badge


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Oct 16, 2014)

*Captain & Stoker*

Captures my attention from top to bottom!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 16, 2014)

I know I've seen that front fork somewhere......


----------



## velo-vecchio (Oct 16, 2014)

*Shoooweeeee!*

Bam! Nice barn find - we should all visit Nebraska more often.


----------



## sonett97 (Oct 17, 2014)

*Sterling maybe?*

I think Sterling is as close as I've been thus far.  I will take some more photos.  The headbadge hole locations are top and bottom and both sides.  I just put it on Craigslist in the Des Moines area for $1,200.  Am I close?  I'd rather sell it to someone on this forum.  Thanks for the info so far.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 17, 2014)

you could post it here for free.....


----------



## bricycle (Oct 17, 2014)

Normally $1200.00 wouldn't be too bad, but these are a bit of a hard sell due to the length. Plus I thinking the saddles are a decade or two too new.
Yea, very well be a Sterling, but I think they used decals in lieu of badges.


----------



## Gearhead (Oct 17, 2014)

For a minute I thought this was on ebay but when I looked closer I saw it wasn't. Nice bike!


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 17, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Yea, very well be a Sterling, but I think they used decals in lieu of badges.





*Not saying tandem is a Sterling ... here are some Sterling badges from the Ethernet ............*


....... patric

























===================
===================


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Oct 19, 2014)

I saw bits of this on eBay  I couldn't find them yesterday. I am not judging but there are toc tandem collectors who would love to get there hands on this one in one peice. The Colson rear steers far younger that yours sell for a mint. This is a really awesome bike. 


It wasn't me I swear.


----------



## gaplin (Jun 29, 2017)

sonett97 said:


> I picked up this jewel out of a barn in rural Nebraska.  I can see some manufacturers that are close, Eagle or Geneva, but this is a little different.  The headbadge is missing, but would have been attached at four points.  It seems complete.  Any ideas on its value or the manufacturer/model identification?



Hi I realize this is two and a half years ago. Do you still have this bicycle? I found two similar. One is a 1898 Queen City Cycle Works tandem safety bicycle at the Canadian Science and Technology Museum and one is an 1896 Schwinn family tandem. That one is closer to the Queen than the Schwinn as the schwinn has a place for a baby between the riders hence "family" in the name.


----------



## gaplin (Jul 6, 2017)

Any word on what became of this particular bike?


----------



## gaplin (Jul 10, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Here ya go Bri:
> 
> View attachment 578698



Do you know who has this bicycle and where it might be now? I think I know the story behind it from over a hundred years ago. I want to see if this is the bicycle from the old family story.


----------

